# Looking for inspiration for physical home studio setup



## erikradbo (Feb 25, 2018)

After a couple of years as a hobby composer I've spent all the money I could afford on samples and gear. I'm currently moving and am about to design a home studio in a limited space and am looking for some inspiration on physical setups.

So, my setup is pretty classic I think, consisting of:

- iMac
- 88 key midi controller with enough sliders to not require a separate slider controller.
- 49 key non-weighted midi controller for key switches and some instruments
- 2 Near field monitors
- Sound card, mics, guitars, external hard drives, headphones etc etc.

So I'm looking for a good setup for the midi controller, iMac and monitors.
What does your setup look like? What desks do you use, or home made solutions? Looking forward to some photo inspirations


----------



## erikradbo (Feb 25, 2018)

Ah, realising "desk" was the keyword...found good threads.


----------



## SDCP (Feb 25, 2018)

You can check this out:
http://composerstudios.com


----------



## erikradbo (Feb 25, 2018)

Thanks. Looking for something like this (has to be approved by wife):






Will probably try to have it custom made.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 25, 2018)

some people like this desk, some people hate it.
https://output.com/products/platform



erikradbo said:


> Thanks. Looking for something like this (has to be approved by wife):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erikradbo (Feb 25, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Imac: get the best one you can afford, that 27" non pro still being offered is a nice machine for the money.
> 
> Hard drives: SSD! Samsung Evo and Crucial MX series. Samsung T-5 portable USB. Also replace the imac fusion drive with a internal ssd.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I got all that, just looking for the desk atm.


----------



## Rctec (Feb 25, 2018)

erikradbo said:


> Thanks. Looking for something like this (has to be approved by wife):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...you’ll need the speakers on something more solid or de-coupled. This will act like either a resonator or eat up all your low-frequency energy...


----------



## leon chevalier (Feb 25, 2018)

more inspiration : https://vi-control.net/community/threads/diy-studio-desk-fight.63415/


----------



## muk (Feb 26, 2018)

Maybe something like this, with the eco curve and the keyboard on a stand underneath:

https://www.upliftdesk.com/stand-up-desk-with-bamboo-top/

Or, if you have the money:

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/composers-desk.62958/


----------



## erikradbo (Feb 26, 2018)

Rctec said:


> ...you’ll need the speakers on something more solid or de-coupled. This will act like either a resonator or eat up all your low-frequency energy...



Thanks! Would this apply to all similar desks such as the Output Platform above, or do you think that one would work better?


----------



## erikradbo (Feb 26, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> some people like this desk, some people hate it.
> https://output.com/products/platform



This looks great esp for that price and I can only find praises looking around. Who’s hating it?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 26, 2018)

I have seen some comments just about it's appearance not agreeing with some. But if it works for you, great and they have them in Europe now I believe.



erikradbo said:


> This looks great esp for that price and I can only find praises looking around. Who’s hating it?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 26, 2018)

These work really well Erik.
http://www.isoacoustics.com/products/iso-l8r-series-speaker-isolation-stands/iso-l8r155-isolation-stands/

I have my Dynaudio's on them, on spiked speaker stands.



erikradbo said:


> Thanks! Would this apply to all similar desks such as the Output Platform above, or do you think that one would work better?


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 26, 2018)

Here some more desk ideas


----------



## Garry (Feb 26, 2018)

Another option: do you need a desk at all? Here's my setup as another alternative. I don't use a desk, and just have a double keyboard stand, with the computer keyboard on top of the lower midi keyboard. I like it like this, as I'm closer to the monitor.


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm thinking about this:

http://soundanchors.com/products/2050/daw-composer

http://soundanchors.com/products/2023/daw1x
http://soundanchors.com/products/pro-audio-dj


----------



## jiffybox (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks to this thread I discovered that Thomann Music has a U.S. site and the Zaor Miza desk that is pretty much 1200 bucks and up everywhere else is half that on their site. And, when you factor in shipping, cheaper than the Platform. I'm having neck strain looking up at my monitor with my current set up so I like the idea of my monitor being eye level. And I like the slide out under carriage. Although, I am pretty down with the Platforms, too.

Zaor Miza Z grey wenge 

​


----------



## Josh Richman (Feb 26, 2018)

Garry said:


> Another option: do you need a desk at all? Here's my setup as another alternative. I don't use a desk, and just have a double keyboard stand, with the computer keyboard on top of the lower midi keyboard. I like it like this, as I'm closer to the monitor.



This is what I want to do, but also be able work as a standing desk position. Least surface reflections from the monitors too.


----------



## chillbot (Feb 26, 2018)

jiffybox said:


> Thanks to this thread I discovered that Thomann Music has a U.S. site and the Zaor Miza desk that is pretty much 1200 bucks and up everywhere else is half that on their site. And, when you factor in shipping, cheaper than the Platform. I'm having neck strain looking up at my monitor with my current set up so I like the idea of my monitor being eye level. And I like the slide out under carriage. Although, I am pretty down with the Platforms, too.


Check my Zaor review thread.

After cutting almost two inches off the height of the desk, and raising the keyboard tray, I still find the desk surface unreasonably high. Look up the height of the desk top before you buy and make sure it works for you. And don't think you can just raise your chair higher... unless you actually have no legs... and if that is the case I am very sorry, my sincere apologies.


----------



## jiffybox (Feb 26, 2018)

Noted. Thanks, Chillbot, good to know. I'm already having that high desk surface issue with my current set-up, and that's with a raised chair _and_ both legs. I should just stand at this point. Have people had that issue with the Platform? I've read about the odd length being just millimeters short of fitting an 88-key keyboard thing, but I don't have one of those...yet.


----------



## erikradbo (Feb 27, 2018)

Many cool options, still like the platform quite a lot, although Zaor option looks very stable at a great price (and I'm really tall). Am still looking up to tailor make the one in the pic, possibly using the isoacoustic stands that synthpunk recommended for monitors.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 27, 2018)

After an extensive design consultation and a not insignificant investment, my custom desk with integrated keyboard stand is finally finished. Loving it.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 28, 2018)

I know I should of not thrown my Logic box out! 

@Alex Fraser How do you like your Isoacoustics ?



Alex Fraser said:


> After an extensive design consultation and a not insignificant investment, my custom desk with integrated keyboard stand is finally finished. Loving it.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 28, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I know I should of not thrown my Logic box out!
> @Alex Fraser How do you like your Isoacoustics ?


They're OK. I got them as a handy solution for lifting the speakers off the desk at an angle with any improvement in sound a cherry on top. They isolate the speakers nicely and the desk no longer vibrates.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## NDRU (Mar 12, 2018)

Have you checked Pinterest? Lot's of ideas


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 14, 2018)

Bad picture, but here's my setup....including my resident studio staff, who are illegal aliens...but work cheap.


----------



## artomatic (Mar 14, 2018)

... And here's my little hiding place when I'm playing around.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 14, 2018)

artomatic said:


> ... And here's my little hiding place when I'm playing around.



BlackMagic dock?


----------



## artomatic (Mar 14, 2018)

Wolfie2112 said:


> BlackMagic dock?



Indeed. Thinking of grabbing another one for my slave computer.


----------



## Michel Simons (Mar 14, 2018)

artomatic said:


> ... And here's my little hiding place when I'm playing around.



Looks the right size for what I am looking for.


----------



## erikradbo (Mar 15, 2018)

What desk is this? Seems neat but still able to hold 88 key controller.



Wolfie2112 said:


> Bad picture, but here's my setup....including my resident studio staff, who are illegal aliens...but work cheap.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Mar 15, 2018)

erikradbo said:


> What desk is this? Seems neat but still able to hold 88 key controller.



Believe it or not, I bought it at Staples years ago. It has a very wide keyboard tray, which accommodates the keyboard perfectly.


----------



## benuzzell (Mar 15, 2018)

Here's what works for me at the moment:

Desk is a bog-standard catalogue-bought desk, but I made the keyboard tray and monitor stand myself. Used to be far more cluttered but I've found that the less I have on my desk, the more efficiently I seem to work. Must be a psychological thing. What you get doesn't need to be fancy or instagram-able, just needs to be solid and work for you. When I move onto my next setup, I'll definitely consider one of those hydraulic desks that can be both standing and sitting.


----------

